# Error 0xc000021a on Surface RT



## lilchrisdog4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, I clicked 'update and restart' while turning off my Surface RT, and instead of booting my OS, Windows collecte 'some error information' and restarted to a BitLocker error screen asking me for my recovery key. So, I went on the microsoft website with my phone and found the recovery key, typed it in and tapped 'Continue', but it eventually says 'Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC'. I tap 'Advanced options' and then 'Continue:Exit and continue to Windows RT'', but I just end up at the original BitLocker error screen. If I go to 'Troubleshoot' and try 'Refresh your PC', it says 'the drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again. I tap 'Cancel' (the only option) and try 'Advanced options' then 'Automatic Repair', I get the same error screen as before, so I tap 'Startup Settings' and then 'Restart'. Eventually, I get a BitLocker screen that says ''you must enter your recovery key to access Startup Settings: to protect the privacy of your data, BitLocker has prevented the unlocking of your drive. You'll need to enter the recovery key.' Then there's nothing but some text at the bottom telling me to 'press enter or the windows key'. The problem here is that when I press enter or the Windows key, nothing happens. It just stays on that screen for a minute or so, and then shuts down automatically. I can also use the command prompt, but I'm not sure exactly which commands to use for this error. All I really want is to recover the Word document on my desktop, and then I can reset my tablet. Thanks in advance.


----------

